# Prop for Yamaha 50 on a G3 1756 Jon Boat



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Trying to figure out what prop to put on it. It came with a 12 pitch stock prop. I am thinking I need a 13 or 15 pitch? Anyone have any knowledge on this? I am prop illiterate.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> Trying to figure out what prop to put on it. It came with a 12 pitch stock prop. I am thinking I need a 13 or 15 pitch? Anyone have any knowledge on this? I am prop illiterate.


Power Tech has a try policy until you find the correct pitch, give them a call.........


----------

